# 38 & AMH 42.8p/mol.. no PCOS



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, I just got my AMH results. It was 42.8p/mol which I think in US measurements 'might' be 5.99 if I did the calcs right! 

Being that high would usually indicate poly cystic ovarian syndrome. But I had an antral follicle count a month ago & only had 8 follicles, I also have no other issues or symptoms of PCOS either, such as acne, irregular periods, excess hair, weight issues, & i check my blood glucose levels every so often at work (am a nurse) & my blood glucose is always normal so I don't think I have issues with insulin resistance like many PCOS sufferers have. 

I've written about it in a few threads & am wondering if anyone else who is in their late 30's early 40's (im 39 in dec) has also had a high AMH & NOT had PCOS???? My next FS appt isn't until mid August & my GP didn't really know anything about it. 

Ill be really shocked & surprised if I turned out to have PCOS, but I haven't come across anyone else with a number this high at this age who HASN'T got it... 

Anyone got any light to shed??


----------



## BBbliss

Hi!!!! Me too!!
I'm 44 in 3 months and amh 5.43 us I'm also chocked and confused and no PCOS I did all hormones test and all clear from it. No symptoms either. I'm 110lb no acne no excess hair... I'm glad I found this...
What else have you found out ? This is so strange


----------



## BBbliss

My AMH is 38.77 on European scale 

I read a theory that said this could be natures evolution in response to women having children later is life...


----------



## pbl_ge

I've got a US AMH of 6 with all else checking out normal. The doc said to the best of their knowledge it just means I have very good egg reserve. :shrug: He did the follow-up PCOS tests just to be sure. 

I get the sense that AMH is so new that they don't understand it 100% yet. :shrug:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, am so glad I've found other girls with high AMH & no PCOS!! : ) 

I'm seeing my new FS in 2 weeks & she is the best in the country- the call her 'the baby whisperer'. So if anyone can tell me why it's so high she can. 

I hope it does just mean we have super dooper egg quality!!! That would be fantastic! 

Ill report back when I've seen the FS!


----------



## BBbliss

I have done extensive reading on AMH and it pretty much means we have a full tank, but that just doesn't make sense at my age, or ours, I'm near 44 so how is it possible if I have been ovulating since I was 12? Was I born with extra? They believe we are born with all our eggs but what if some of us produce more latter? If I have a full tank now does that mean I will still have eggs for another 20 years? That's crazy!


I believe it doesn't guarantee quality but at least we have quantity :)

Let us know what you find out. I'm curious to hear what she has to say


----------



## Briss

ladies, can it be that you've been on the pill all your life so did not actually ovulate for years so saved your eggs up? when I was young my gyno told me to go on the pill to save my eggs but I did not listen...


----------



## BBbliss

Briss, I'm surprised your Dr said that because my obgyn tells me that's not the case, but I'm not convinced... I do think having mirena IUD had something to do with it. I was never on the pill but had the mirena for close to 10 years, not sure exactly when but even if that was the case this AMH is still high for a girls in her early 30's 
I've done so much reading and google and never find a clear explanation... They don't believe the iud keeps you from ovulating ... I don't know...


----------



## Briss

I think when you are on the pill you are sort of pregnant so no ovulation but I cant be certain. I agree your results are amazingly high even for a young woman. It would be interesting to know what's behind it. have you tried re-testing? In some cases high AMH can be combined with low/average AFC which is very strange.


----------



## BBbliss

Briss, I did think about retesting...

The reason why I tested in the first place was because I had an ultrasound to check my iud placement before removal on April 23rd, and the ultrasound tech said I had so many follicles she wouldn't be able to tell the difference between my ovaries and that of a 25 year old. I was so happy I cried... I was really worried before, after all the statistics I read. Then the lab suspected I had PCOS from looking at my AFC and had me come back for the hormone tests. They cleared from PCOS after the tests

My insurance doesn't cover infertility treatment and I'm not sure it will cover an Endocrinologist but I hope it's just good news... Really

I went back and did another google search and again I only found studies that say birth control does not affect OR or AMH


----------



## Briss

bbliss, I agree in your case it must be good news cos your AMH corresponds to AFC. that's just wonderful!!


----------



## pbl_ge

FWIW, I spent very little time on BCP because they did bad things for me. The last time I was on them (perhaps at age 26?) my friends affectionately nicknamed them "bitch pills." Believe me when I say that it was well-earned. :blush:

My theory was that it might predict later menopause? :shrug: My mom didn't go through it until her mid-fifties (and she said it was super easy for her), and the doc had told her she was still fertile at age 50. I have no idea, and she couldn't remember, what he was looking at when he said that. :shrug:


----------



## BBbliss

pbl_ge said:


> FWIW, I spent very little time on BCP because they did bad things for me. The last time I was on them (perhaps at age 26?) my friends affectionately nicknamed them "bitch pills." Believe me when I say that it was well-earned. :blush:
> 
> My theory was that it might predict later menopause? :shrug: My mom didn't go through it until her mid-fifties (and she said it was super easy for her), and the doc had told her she was still fertile at age 50. I have no idea, and she couldn't remember, what he was looking at when he said that. :shrug:

Pbl_ge me too. bCP never worked for me I always forgot to take it and would spot 

You know, now that you mentioned your family... My maternal grandmother had 10 kids and about 3 or 4 miscarriages till she had a full hysterectomy at around 43. Then my paternal grandmother had 13 kids and I don't know if she ever miscarried, possibly... My mother the same didn't start meno till mid 50's but she had her tubes tied in her 30's after 4 kids. 


I just know I have not found any literature that talks about it, specially when women my age usually have very low fertility... So much that when they study women and fertility they stop at 44


----------



## BBbliss

Briss said:


> bbliss, I agree in your case it must be good news cos your AMH corresponds to AFC. that's just wonderful!!

I hope that's what it means. Thank you briss


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, hmmm that's interesting wot u both said about ur mums- my mum also didn't go thru menopause until her mid- fifties, and she didn't have any symptoms- her period just came less & less often then stopped. She didn't get the hot flashes & hormonal issues that many women have. I wonder if this is the common link! 

Briss, I've never been on the pill or any form of contraceptive. My mums sister died at 39 of breast cancer & my mum used to wonder if the 'pill' which was used in my aunties younger days wasn't something to do with it.... So I was never comfortable with the idea of messing with my hormones even though the pill was obviously a different beast in my aunties younger days than it would've been when I was in my 20's or 30's. 

Maybe the high AMH is about later menopause? Would be interesting to know if any studies have been done.. Probably not since the test is so new


----------



## BBbliss

Juniperjules said:


> Hi girls, hmmm that's interesting wot u both said about ur mums- my mum also didn't go thru menopause until her mid- fifties, and she didn't have any symptoms- her period just came less & less often then stopped. She didn't get the hot flashes & hormonal issues that many women have. I wonder if this is the common link!
> 
> Briss, I've never been on the pill or any form of contraceptive. My mums sister died at 39 of breast cancer & my mum used to wonder if the 'pill' which was used in my aunties younger days wasn't something to do with it.... So I was never comfortable with the idea of messing with my hormones even though the pill was obviously a different beast in my aunties younger days than it would've been when I was in my 20's or 30's.
> 
> Maybe the high AMH is about later menopause? Would be interesting to know if any studies have been done.. Probably not since the test is so new

I'm sorry about your Aunt, that must have been so hard for your mom :hugs:

The studies of AMH are done for the opposite conclusion, to detect and predict early menopause... I have a feeling we are one in a million here 
I almost wanted to test my teenage daughters just to see where they are today and where they will be as they get older.


----------



## Juniperjules

That would be very interesting actually. I think my sister might get it done at some point, she's 31 so it'd be good to see wot her AMH is.


----------



## BBbliss

So doing bit more reading on line I found a website for Advance Fertility Center of Chicago and they have a lot of good info there. It also says a fertile 45 year old is VERY rare. So I wrote them with my age and number and a specialist sent me an email with a very shot answer that says "even though all the results are normal we still have age as a factor"

So I'm translating that to "egg" age and quality, but in the big picture we still have WAY more odds if we think of it in numbers. The site also said that uterus age does not matter. Only egg quality


----------



## BBbliss

Juniperjules said:


> Hi girls, am so glad I've found other girls with high AMH & no PCOS!! : )
> 
> I'm seeing my new FS in 2 weeks & she is the best in the country- the call her 'the baby whisperer'. So if anyone can tell me why it's so high she can.
> 
> I hope it does just mean we have super dooper egg quality!!! That would be fantastic!
> 
> Ill report back when I've seen the FS!

How did your visit go? I just had my first visit with my reproductive endocrinologist and we did an ultrasound to determine AFC and I had 23 follicles right after an ovulation which the doctor said it confirms my high ovarian reserve. But isn't it ironic I just had an HSG test done 3 weeks ago and both my tubes are blocked. We are trying to take care of it with a fluoroscopic cannulation. If that fails I may have to do an IVF :(


----------



## Juniperjules

Bbliss, sorry to hear about ur blocked tubes. I also had a hsg a couple of months ago. I "could" have a blocked right tube. But the radiologist couldn't say for sure bcos I was in so much pain that she had to end the procedure before she managed to get enough of the dye thru my right tube. She said my left tube was perfect, uterus perfect, and her instinct was that my right was also ok..... She just couldn't prove it. 

So I saw my new FS almost a month ago now. In fact were going back for our second appt on Tuesday. When I told her my AMH, her response was "fantastic!" I didn't get a chance to go into it any further. I did say I was wondering about OHSS, & she said she would treat me according to my AFC- which was 8 when I had it done (fyi I was told by the radiologist that the number changes from month to month). We're going to do IVF. She said that many girls like me with no apparent issues but not getting pregnant, decide to try IUI, but that its only a 10% success rate, whereas IVF would have a 35% success rate. She said in her opinion I'd be better of not wasting time or money, & going straight to IVF. So we've had some testing done over the last month, and Tuesday we go back to see her. And I'm hoping we'll start in sept, but could be October. 

How are u feeling about possibly doing IVF? 

Ps. I'm listening to. A podcast about IVF, and the doctor is talking about AMH, and how genetics are def a part of it, that if ur mother went thru menopause early or late, it's likely to be the same for you.


----------



## BBbliss

Jules, with this whole process there's only one thing I keep feeling so grateful for and that is the fact I fell blessed that at almost 44 I have all these eggs. My fiancé dreams of having a child and I'd want nothing more then to help that dream come true. But it's been such a roller coaster. At one point last cycle I even had a false positive FRER only to find out both my tubes are blocked soon after. Everything needs to move fast because I don't want to 45 and still be TTC. I confess I was on the fence about doing IVF. I think partly it was an ego thing, I wanted to say I did it naturally, but as of today I started to consider it more, only because I started reading about genetic screening and how they can make sure the chromosome count is perfect. For that alone I'm beginning to consider it more and more. I have my procedure lined up for right after my AF but if come next week we decide to do IVF I'm going to just skip it and go strait to ivf. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Juniperjules

Well Bbliss, it's certainly a pretty confronting decision to make isn't it. I have at least 4 friends who have done IVF. And another who will do IVF in the next 6 months bcos her DH has a genetic issue. So for at least 5 or 6 years I've been kind of exposed to IVF I guess, & been thru the ups & downs with friends. 

So I guess i already was mentally prepared for the idea at least. It was an option that I was already quite comfortable looking at. Having said that, once it's real, it is still a big step to take. I suppose the thing is yes I really really wish I could just do this without IVF..and at least once a day I suddenly think about doing IVF and say to myself 'omg, am I really gonna do this??'. Just the idea of how many 'people' are involved & how the simpleness of creating a baby bcomes such a big deal..And maybe if we keep trying on our own eventually we could get pregnant. 

But at the same time I'm scared to take the chance of waiting now. I'm 39 in December...& every month that passes worries me a little more. just a day or two ago I was talking with my mum & saying 'god, what if it doesn't work??? What if I'm just never gonna be a mother???'. And I felt such a huge wave of panic come over me. So that feeling is the feeling that I'm holding on to. IVF might not be what we'd choose first, but it's hopefully going to be the choice that gives us our dream. If I had a broken arm, I'd go to an orthopaedic surgeon to get it fixed, I'm looking at it the same way. It's something I can't fix on my own, so I'm getting someone who can fix it, to try. 

And I think ur right about feeling blessed. I'm not exactly sure wot the high AMH thing really means.. But my doc reacted really positively, & I'm hoping it means were being handed a wild card. I'm seeing my FS tomoro, excited but nervous about wot happens next. At the end of the day yes I'm kind of petrified!! But I'm more prettified of IVF Not working than I am about actually doing IVF.


----------



## BBbliss

Jules, thank you for your honest opinion. It really helps me think more clearly. I have never known anyone who's done IVF I can only say from experience I was super anxious just taking a couple of clomid pills last months. I may not be ready for IVF I just realized. Thank you so much, you really touched all the important points for me. So first, let me fix what's broken (tubes) and I think I'm going to give nature a chance and if it doesn't work I can get mentally and emotionally prepared for IVF. I discussed it with the doctor and he agreed I'm not going to be running out of eggs in the next six months. I haven't even given it enough time TTC, I know now my tubes are blocked but a we only started in last May. How long have you been trying?

I have read quite a bit on AMH and it basically means we have a nice storage of eggs that will become follicles and when we get the meds to stimulate the eggs to mature into follicles they should be able to collect a high number (follicles ) and have more to pick from and sometimes even have enough to freeze so if the first IVF does not work it's possible you could have some from the previous cycle that can be implanted without the need to do another round of meds. 

Don't feel pressured, you are really blesses. It's very rare to be this age with such nice reserve. They are all there for a reason :)
It's will all work out :)


----------



## Juniperjules

Bbliss, I think your making good positive decisions. I'm glad my two-bobs worth has helped a little. We've been trying on & off for 12 months. It definitely makes a difference (for me) having so many friends who've done IVF. One friend has PCOS, her first baby took a couple of years of trying IVF, & now that child is 5 in December & she's expecting twins again from IVF. She did 3 IVF cycles last year but sadly had a couple of miscarriages. So they took a year off, started again earlier this year & got a bfp first cycle! Another friend was 44 when she started & therefore could only do IVF with her own eggs for 1 year before moving on to donor eggs. She's now 50 & about to try donor eggs again. My third friend simply had unexplained infertility- she got a bfp on her 2nd cycle with a frozen embryo. And like I mentioned, my fourth friend will b doing IVF at the end of the year bcos of genetic issues. My mum also works with a girl with PCOS who has now had her 2nd IVF baby....so I've been well & truly exposed to IVF. I'm still completely nervous about it all of course!!! But perhaps not as much as someone like urself who doesn't know anyone who's been thru it. 

We saw our FS today- all our bloods & SA came back good. So we are starting a cycle on cd2 of my next AF... Which is in 2 weeks!!!! Yikes!! It's getting real now. She said bcos my egg reserve is so high (ie AMH) that she will monitor for hyper stimulation, but she isn't going to give me 'baby doses' of the drugs bcos she want to make sure to get a good response. I really love this doctor, her bedside manner is lovely, she even did a dummy egg transfer this morning bcos I was worried it might be painful / difficult due to my HSG test being horrendous. But it was easy-peasy! No probs at all.

I'm glad ur feeling comfortable, & ur doc sounds great, not rushing u into anything.


----------



## BBbliss

Wow you really have a lot of experience being exposed to IVF. I have nobody! This really is close and very real for you. I'm glad you like your doctor. It makes such a difference doesn't it? I like mine too. He has a great reputation and really did listen to me and I really like that. My HSG was soooo painful they felt like labor pains. It knocked the wind out of me so I understand. I even think there could be a chance I had a horrible case of spasms on my tubes and who knows? I read they give as much as a 30% false positive. 

I should find out soon. It's very close for me too. As close as next wk!!!

I'm nervous but relieved and the same time. I don't want to lose time. As my doctor said " time is of the essence" 
Good luck!!!


----------

